# MMI RWD Corrado 24v Turbo Drag Car



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Friend showed me this video so I started to do a bit of rummaging on the internet for whatever I could find about it. This thing is serious business!

Tube Chassis
GT4788
Liberty 5spd
Motec Standalone
Harness and Tuning by Lugnuts (based on what I read)
Running on Alcohol
Stock Cams
Stock Crank
Stock Head



lugnuts said:


> Built 2.9 24v, 10-1, filled block, coolant thru head, stock head/cams for now.
> Garrett GT4788 turbo, tubular header, T6 flange, one WG (needs work there) no IC, 4" charge pipe.
> Aeromotive mechanical fuel pump, 12x ID2000c injectors, Methanol, Motec M600 ECU and E888 Expansion Module, 6x EGT Sensors, *stock 24v coilpacks (WTF!)*, Lugnuts supplied components, Wired and Tuned lol.
> Liberty 5 speed trans, twin disc slipper clutch, Strange 4.56 rear end (too short), Input shaft sensor, Drive shaft sensor, 33" or so tires on 14" wheels.
> Ken's in Reading did the chassis. John at MMI did a lot of the engine fabrication, welding on the intake, etc. Car is beautiful.


957rwhp @ 7200rpm using 50% duty cycle on the injectors.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

you have friends?.. 

with current specs it sounds like these guys definitely left room for improvement 1000hp should be attainable. That's *well* over 300hp per liter


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

The car is a piece of art for sure, I can't wait to go to the track. 
The dyno was just to get a base line going and see what needed to be done. 
The turbo is good for over 1,475 hp, so yeah, there's some room for more, lol.
Part of getting a new race car set-up and down the track (in one piece) is restraint.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

That is ****ing insane. What do you think the car is capable of, both ET and power wise?


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Sick :thumbup:

Is it using an R32 head?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

From what I've read it seems to be a stock 2.8 head, but don't quote me... I'm sure someone will chime in who knows for sure


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im around 1100 on stock coilpack!  ****ing nice car btw.. cant wait to see it on the track  :thumbup:


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Unbeliveable. Sounds amazing. Kevin black gets his hands on all the good stuff for a reason.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

I love how in the video that guy is just sittin there chilling next to the exhaust dump...


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Mathew... said:


> I love how in the video that guy is just sittin there chilling next to the exhaust dump...



Kevin likes to stay right in the action! It reminds him of the old days.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Only 7200rpm and a gt47. I'd like to see the numbers with more revs. 
:thumbup:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

When/where is testing. And tuning of this car gonna take place at a track? I'll drive a few hours to play witness to it


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

Love it, still so clean. 

Sounds sick!


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

subscribed..


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Mathew... said:


> I love how in the video that guy is just sittin there chilling next to the exhaust dump...


- Just another day at the office, lol. The door was blocking the exhaust pretty well. The car is quiet for a race car.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Wow! :heart:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lower it:laugh:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Mathew... said:


> I love how in the video that guy is just sittin there chilling next to the exhaust dump...


Kevin doesn't need a wideband, he just sniffs the exhaust, lol!

Seriously though, the car is awesome and John (the owner) is a super nice guy. Can't wait to see it make some passes. :thumbup:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Holy......... wow.... subscribed


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Guys, isn't it bad to inhale methanol exhaust gases?

Awesome car BTW. Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I have never seen an ass so fat on a Rado before. This is crazy!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

vr-vagman said:


> Guys, isn't it bad to inhale methanol exhaust gases?


I'm sure it's not good, lol. All I know is it makes my eyes sting like crazy and they tear-up so much I can't see. Kevin isn't really breathing the fumes, it just looks like it from that angle.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

So the question begs to be asked...

When and where will this thing be on a track so I can come see it and watch it pummel the pavement? :laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

vr-vagman said:


> Guys, isn't it bad to inhale *any kind of* exhaust gases?


 fixed 


Lieutenant Dan said:


> So the question begs to be asked...
> 
> When and where will this thing be on a track so I can come see it and watch it pummel the pavement? :laugh:


 you ain't kiddin brother :thumbup:


----------



## futuraVRT (Dec 8, 2005)

MiamiVr6T said:


> Sick :thumbup:
> 
> Is it using an R32 head?


it's a 2.8 head


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The rev at the end makes my nuts tingle :heart: I could never have a car such as this. I'd look like an asshat trying to park it at the supermarket. The cars to my right won't be happy either.


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Love the car!!! Great work from MMI as usual and Mr. Kevin Black! :beer:


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

:heart:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Nice numbers. What are you guys going to do about the head lifting?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Nice numbers. What are you guys going to do about the head lifting?


How many people have actually lifted a VR head? Ive never read of it happening.... im sure it has... how much boost did it take? Maybe thats a topic of its own!!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

nubVR said:


> How many people have actually lifted a VR head? Ive never read of it happening.... im sure it has... how much boost did it take? Maybe thats a topic of its own!!


Watch the vid again. The head is lifting a bit.


----------



## futuraVRT (Dec 8, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Nice numbers. What are you guys going to do about the head lifting?


It was spitting water out of the rad cap on last two runs...it became warped. We've since replaced w/
better cap.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

futuraVRT said:


> It was spitting water out of the rad cap on last two runs...it became warped. We've since replaced w/
> better cap.


Why is the cooling system becoming so pressurized under full boost? Seems to me that the head is lifting a bit and boost is getting into the cooling passages.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

957hp will get the water good and hot... not necessarily lift the head.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

DieGTi said:


> 957hp will get the water good and hot... not necessarily lift the head.


No, it won't heat up the water fast enough to make it puke like that. Those pulls are like 3 seconds long and methanol burns cool anyways. 

I agree with nick, if the thing is up to temp, the pressure should be ~stable unless the head is lifting a bit. It's more then suspicious for the thing to puke a bunch of water out of the cap right when it hits full boost... If a cap fixed it, I'd be surprised. You can always put a higher pressure cap on there, but the radiator will just end up looking like a puffer fish. :laugh:


Car is F'ing sick! I can't wait to see the track videos :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> No, it won't heat up the water fast enough to make it puke like that. Those pulls are like 3 seconds long and methanol burns cool anyways.


Think again. It totally depends on how hot it was to begin with. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha, you'd have to be pretty dense to pull that one off. I can do a freakin 30 second pull on gasoline and only raise the water temps 20 degrees.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

A lot of things to take into consideration tho... ambient air temp, air flow/fan setup on the dyno and a ****ty radiator cap. Little less likely to be a lifting head when you consider all things.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

I'm pretty sure it did lift the head. The cap was screwed too, it puked water in the parking lot idling earlier that day. 
I set him up with a coolant pressure sensor to check for this in the future. Also we are making changes to try to get a better powerband and to be able to make less than 957whp when we want to, lol. I'm glad I'm not driving this thing!


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

nothing some rachet straps and cold beers cant fix.....cheers! bern.


----------



## [email protected]tegrated (Jan 2, 2009)

lugnuts said:


> I'm pretty sure it did lift the head. The cap was screwed too, it puked water in the parking lot idling earlier that day.
> I set him up with a coolant pressure sensor to check for this in the future. Also we are making changes to try to get a better powerband and to be able to make less than 957whp when we want to, lol. I'm glad I'm not driving this thing!


LOL, sick! Ya, a lot of people think it's impossible to lift the head on a VR because there are a zillion studs- but I don't think the deck surface on the head, and possibly block, is really all that stiff. It's like clamping the hell out of a noodle and trying to get it to be stiff in between the bolts. 

It's what I've always wanted to do to my mk2 - although somewhere in between that and a street car- but I just have zero energy for such adventures. Glad somebody else does, so I can check it out :thumbup: 

Ya, I just added a coolant pressure sensor to our dyno as well. It's a nice tool- I was telling Aaron to get one as well. 

It sounded laggggy- was that the wastegate spring pressure? Looks like a beast of a turbo.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Thats pretty freaking awesome..... only 40psi ? :laugh:
I want to see 50+ with methanol, lets see if we can get that IDC to be more like 70-80% :screwy:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

nubVR said:


> How many people have actually lifted a VR head? Ive never read of it happening.... im sure it has... how much boost did it take? Maybe thats a topic of its own!!


it happened to Goldmember a couple of times. Always assumed it was from water pressure raising too fast as the turbo spooled (t78).


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Time for some yamabond?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

saw this car n person at blown euroz... the car is mind blowing :heart::heart:


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

g-rocco60 said:


> saw this car n person at blown euroz... the car is mind blowing :heart::heart:


Like wise. Those pics in the op are actually the ones I took from blowneuroz haha guess they got raped from the hcvw board.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

DieGTi said:


> Time for some yamabond?


More like wire O rings with a receiver groove in the head + bigger studs. :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

That's the sweetest rado I've seen yet 
Looks like fun :thumbup:


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

car is sick, cant wait to see what it does at the track!! kevin, is that a bald spot i see on the top of your head?!?! lol:heart:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ever want to sell it let me know :beer:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

here is a good example of a VR6 that lifted the head and blew the gasket 

read more 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4108171-my-R36-bigturbo-build../page52


and a quote from that thread. 



VR6-GT42RS said:


> so today i was taking the engine apart..and i was happy to se that i was right..it was the head that was lifted on cyl 6(NO PROBLEM ON CYL 5 MR MATTJOHN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

looks good can't wait for more vids


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

now am i missing something here?

MMI like the bike school?

this car is way to nice and done way too well to be from that school,


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

stntman said:


> MMI like the bike school?
> 
> this car is way to nice and done way too well to be from that school,


Not at all-- MMI is a shop that does repair and salvage with VW's:

http://www.mmiconcepts.com/default.asp


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Update, first real launch, low boost, blah blah:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

wow..... So whats low boost consist of?


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*That is a monster I didn't think I would ever see it go down the track! Nice work...*


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Wow just wow.... Any chance this will be at the World Cup?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah its on low boost........9.0...... 

crazy


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow. The corrado is serious. 9.06 at 150 on the boost. Lol.


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

Pissed I didn't go to show and go now, I would have went just for that. Amazing car can't wait to see what it can do with moar boost


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Speechless ........... its just amazing. 

great work guys :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

So, in my jet ski racing days we would "girdle" the head to the block to prevent head lift on really high HP race motors. You'd basically use an extra set of exterior mounted bolts/nuts to effectively clamp the head and block together in addition to the regular head studs.

Is something like that possible on the VR6 platform? Maybe custom weld/bolt some external brackets onto the head and block for girdling bolts?


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

IMO u guys are missing the best part

the liberty 5 speed!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beer::beer::beer:

those things are ruthless


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

LMAO at timmys gay run lolol.... good work on the 9.0 guys. things are starting to come along.


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

XXX008XXX said:


> LMAO at timmys gay run lolol.... good work on the 9.0 guys. things are starting to come along.


Lol, I took this video footage, Tim didnt realize I was taping until he was already on the camera, hence the jog off screen.. The car absolutely beautiful, can't wait to see it after they work out all the kinks! :thumbup:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Updates, [email protected], and 8.92 @158mph. Figuring some things out and some knobs will be turned for 2012 .


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

MMI - Jim, Chris, John have to be one of the best bunch of people I have ever had the pleasure of meeting and dealing with. :thumbup:

Why isn't Jim driving?


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

lugnuts said:


> Updates, [email protected], and 8.92 @158mph. Figuring some things out and some knobs will be turned for 2012 .


Hell yeah That's awesome.


Hey Kevin :wave:
Gosh I would love to see this in action. Do you know of any big shows it will be at so I can plan a date to cruise out?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

lugnuts said:


> Updates, [email protected], and 8.92 @158mph. Figuring some things out and some knobs will be turned for 2012 .


very nice!


----------



## CFM (Nov 28, 2005)

Where can a fiberglass front end like on this car be found?


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

autozone


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

CFM said:


> Where can a fiberglass front end like on this car be found?


I think the car still has the steel body. Iirc, it was cut to fit over the chassis, but otherwise they are factory panels.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

CFM said:


> Where can a fiberglass front end like on this car be found?


Im pretty sure John is selling the old one he had for this fwd car


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

front end is fiberglass. i would guess franks custom fiberglass did it.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

turbodub said:


> front end is fiberglass.


Whoops! Sorrry.


----------



## Corrado1320 (Jul 24, 2007)

what's up fellas? thanks for the replies.

the front end is fiberglass. it's constructed from fiberglass fenders, bumper, and carbon fiber hood that were all glassed together. the front bumper was modifed, fenders lengthened at the bottom to match rockers, the inside of the hood was skinned and lengthened to meet the windshield. the area between the hood and bumper was infilled with a one piece badgeless grill and pieces of fiberglass were used at the headlights. there is a alot of time in the front end.

i do have for sale a one piece front end that would be for a fwd drag application that frank's did.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

WOW! I love the fact it's a Corrado... best looking import drag car ever.
:beer::beer:


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

turbodub said:


> front end is fiberglass. i would guess franks custom fiberglass did it.


John was telling me about how much work they put into that front end.. I think he said they basically bondo'd some fenders, a hood, and bumper together.. Then they used that to make it.. He said as of now they don't have a mold for it, so it would be a very bad thing if it got ruined some how. I think he's going to make a mold soon though.. I can't remember who made the finished piece, but they did a lot of the work themselves, and maybe Ken's helped out. I think Frank was in Italy during this time..


----------



## 95 MK3 (Jul 29, 2011)

procket2_8 said:


> MMI - Jim, Chris, John have to be one of the best bunch of people I have ever had the pleasure of meeting and dealing with. :thumbup:
> 
> Why isn't Jim driving?


Agreed!! :thumbup: They are awesome people to deal with I have purchased many parts from them and recently a car. I enjoy going to their shop just to look at this car it is like a piece of fine artwork. I can’t wait to see it go down the track in person. I'm sure the video does the car and John no justice.


----------



## CFM (Nov 28, 2005)

Corrado1320 said:


> what's up fellas? thanks for the replies.
> 
> the front end is fiberglass. it's constructed from fiberglass fenders, bumper, and carbon fiber hood that were all glassed together. the front bumper was modifed, fenders lengthened at the bottom to match rockers, the inside of the hood was skinned and lengthened to meet the windshield. the area between the hood and bumper was infilled with a one piece badgeless grill and pieces of fiberglass were used at the headlights. there is a alot of time in the front end.
> 
> i do have for sale a one piece front end that would be for a fwd drag application that frank's did.


Thanks for the info. If you guys ever pull a mold I would be interested in a full glass piece.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

lugnuts said:


> Updates, [email protected], and 8.92 @158mph. Figuring some things out and some knobs will be turned for 2012 .


She's a hooker :laugh:
2012 looks like it's gonna be a good year


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

sp_golf said:


> She's a hooker :laugh:
> 2012 looks like it's gonna be a good year


 That it is sir, that it is...:thumbup:


----------



## Corrado1320 (Jul 24, 2007)

Bullets ready to go back in.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

That's some next level **** right there.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Corrado1320 said:


> Bullets ready to go back in.


 That's a interesting pic. Sure wish I could sit n drool in it's presence. Makes me wanna do the RWD thing.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Why was the motor out? That's me assuming it wasn't just a normal teardown of a race-car type thing...


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Looking good John! Can't wait to see it run this season.


----------



## Corrado1320 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Mark looking forward to getting back out there. Motor was out for normal teardown.


----------



## Corrado1320 (Jul 24, 2007)

Some more progress tonight


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Is there any specific shows or drag events you'll be attending this year so I can see it in action or perhaps take some pics? *ic:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I love everything about this, can't wait for Kevin to get his mitts on it again. 

Hats off to you for building a work of art. :thumbup:


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics, did you make any changes for head lifting prob?:beer:


----------



## Corrado1320 (Jul 24, 2007)

right now there's no specific events, but i will let you know if that changes. in reference to the head lifting, last season we actually ended up switching out the middle row of head studs for longer/proper length studs and that provided much better results.


----------



## CFM (Nov 28, 2005)

Had the car out lately? Any updates?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

It would have been a great day to run a NDIMA!


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

More updates?


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

Best looking import drag car X2!!! This is so badass.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Have there been any updates on this car ? Any new track times ?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

2DR16VT said:


> Have there been any updates on this car ? Any new track times ?


this car was completely dismantled a few years ago and sold off


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

zoidmk5 said:


> this car was completely dismantled a few years ago and sold off


You sure about that? Their IG account showed a pic of it at the track the beginning of last season. Maybe it was an old shot.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Jeebus said:


> You sure about that? Their IG account showed a pic of it at the track the beginning of last season. Maybe it was an old shot.


it was an old shot


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

zoidmk5 said:


> it was an old shot


Whomp Whomp. :thumbdown:


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

I actually messaged MMI and they said they will be out with the car in Spring.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

2DR16VT said:


> I actually messaged MMI and they said they will be out with the car in Spring.


yes.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

wow. Sick!:thumbup::heart:


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

Car is still together and that Instagram picture was from Show n' Go last year at Englishtown.


----------

